# 5DIII body - focus problem after a drop!



## TheJock (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi folks,

I have identified that my 5D3 has a problem and I was wondering if anyone else has ever experienced something similar, and what kind of a repair bill will I be facing.
My camera had my 600L and 1.4x attached when it fell over on my tripod (two legs extended), the hill side was shale and a small movement of dislodged shale caused the whole thing to fall over.
Now the camera just cannot focus at all, it's not the lenses it’s the body that has a problem, I’ll attach an example shot from Christmas dinner (camera plus 16-35 was mounted on a tripod) when I get home later, just wanted to see if anyone has experienced this problem before.
:-[ :'(


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 27, 2017)

Sorry that happened!! :'(

I once dropped my 5DII from hip height to pavement...well, actually twice dropped it, but both on the same outing, before identifying the problem (I had put the 2xII behind the 70-200/2.8 IS II on my 1D X, and that shifted the center of balance such that when hanging from my Blackrapid strap connected to a Manfrotto RC2 plate on the tripod collar, the lens release button was hitting a belt loop on my jeans; I soon switched to a Kirk clamp and RRS plates so I could slide the connection point for proper balance).

But to the point, after those two falls I found that the only issue with the camera was the AFMA values had all shifted by ~10 units. 

Is it just viewfinder AF that's affected, or is Live View affected too? If the former, maybe sufficient AFMA can fix it. But if more than 20 units of AFMA are needed, or if Live View AF is also affected, then I suspect it needs to go to Canon. No idea on cost, in that case.

Good luck!


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 27, 2017)

Does the lens focus on another body? Does a different lens focus on the body? Step one would be to determine if it is the lens or the body.... but from your post it sounds like you already did that and have isolated things to the body...

Does it focus in live view, or is it out of focus in both regular use and live view?

PS, where in the picture was your AF point?


----------



## TheJock (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks for your input and suggestions gentlemen, I never thought to check live view, I’ll do that later!
Don the 600L works perfect on my 70D, it seems to be any lens that I attach to the 5D3.
I’m not great at afma so I hope this is something easy, everytime I think about it; it depresses the life out of me!
This is an image from the Dubai Motorshow (a few days after I dropped it), not a single photo was usable :-\


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 28, 2017)

Its possible that the AF sensor was covered with dust due to the fall, it can be cleaned. More likely, the sensor itself is dislodged, or the sub mirror is damaged. There are delicate components under the mirror, a sub mirror and lens that focuses on the AF sensor. Anything that interferes with the function could mess with AF.

Loss of AF due to physical damage is not uncommon.

Does live autofocus work?


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 28, 2017)

Stewart K said:


> Thanks for your input and suggestions gentlemen, I never thought to check live view, I’ll do that later!
> Don the 600L works perfect on my 70D, it seems to be any lens that I attach to the 5D3.
> I’m not great at afma so I hope this is something easy, everytime I think about it; it depresses the life out of me!
> This is an image from the Dubai Motorshow (a few days after I dropped it), not a single photo was usable :-\


Live view should tell you if the sensor is still ok...

The image looks to be close enough that an AFMA adjustment could fix it...... but if this is now true for all lenses, then it is a good bet that something has moved and an adjustment needs to made in the body. If it is an adjustment, it should be fairly cheap to get done, but if something is cracked or broken, the repair could get expensive. The only way to know for sure is probably going to be sending it back for a repair estimate.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 28, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Stewart K said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your input and suggestions gentlemen, I never thought to check live view, I’ll do that later!
> ...


----------



## TheJock (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi guys, I tried the live view (I've never really used it so not sure what to lookout for), and I noticed that the camera sounded like it was "hunting" before it took a shot, there is also some artefact (looks like reflections from some kind of cracked glass) viewable inside the viewfinder which is only visible when no lens attached.
The whole focus calibration seems to be to the left although it's set on centre point focus.
I'll attach another couple of images below, but I think this is a repair job over afma :'(


----------



## TheJock (Dec 29, 2017)

Viewfinder damage (bottom left).


----------



## TheJock (Dec 29, 2017)

This one shows how the whole centre of focus looks to the left!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 29, 2017)

Stewart K said:


> Hi guys, I tried the live view (I've never really used it so not sure what to lookout for), and I noticed that the camera sounded like it was "hunting" before it took a shot,



Yes, that's normal. Phase detect AF (viewfinder) determines magnitude and direction of defocus a priori, so the lens focus group can just move where it needs to go. Contrast detect AF (live view on the 5DIII, newer models have phase detect in live view, too) determines a rough approximate magnitude of defocus but can't determine detection, so it's an iterative process of check focus, move elements, check focus again, move elements a little more, etc. That's why live view AF (DPAF notwithstanding) is slower. 

The point of trying live view was, is focus accurately achieved with live view? If so, that isolates the problem to the phase detect system. 

Regardless, the misalignment of focus and the artifact in the VF suggest you'll need to send it in for service.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 29, 2017)

It really looks like a "send it in" job.... your viewfinder mechanism may need to be replaced!


----------



## tolusina (Dec 29, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> "..hanging from my Blackrapid strap..


Et tu?


----------



## TheJock (Jan 2, 2018)

Well that's it away for the repair work, the tech suggested that the internals will be checked and recalibrated, a new pentaprism assembly and a new dioptre wheel will be done for around 1,600 Dirhams (+-$440).
I also submitted my 100-400L for a service and to have a small bug removed.
I'll let you know how I get on!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 2, 2018)

Its also possible that the AF mount is bent, that causes focus on one side to be different from the other, it could end up being a nasty ill, but there is only one way to find out.


----------



## TheJock (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi folks,

Just a quick update, I collected the camera and lens yesterday afternoon and the total cost for servicing the lens (adjusting the “tighten” ring assembly and removal of a tiny bug stuck to one of the internal lenses and general service) and to replace the pentaprism assembly and make all adjustments to recalibrate the bodies AF came to 1,600 Dirhams (US$440) and the camera seems to be OK. This weekend will be its biggest test as I am photographing the Dubai 24 hours event again at the Dubai Autodrome.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 9, 2018)

Stewart K said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Just a quick update, I collected the camera and lens yesterday afternoon and the total cost for servicing the lens (adjusting the “tighten” ring assembly and removal of a tiny bug stuck to one of the internal lenses and general service) and to replace the pentaprism assembly and make all adjustments to recalibrate the bodies AF came to 1,600 Dirhams (US$440) and the camera seems to be OK. This weekend will be its biggest test as I am photographing the Dubai 24 hours event again at the Dubai Autodrome.



Seems like this will be a happy ending.... Don't forget to show us some of the shots.....


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi Stewart. 
It seems like you got a great price for repairing a camera body and servicing a lens! It occurs to me that it could have been a much costlier misshap. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## TheJock (Jan 11, 2018)

Yeah I was lucky Graham, I was half expecting mad prices similar to the cost of a new item.....after all, it's Dubai!!!
The infuriating thing was that as I walked away from the camera on the tripod, I was after what I thought was a lifer but turned out to be a common species, so there wasn’t even any compensation towards the mistake!!


----------

